# Nilsson's Fabulous Tosca Dress



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

View attachment 102548
View attachment 102549

I found this on Nilsson's Facebook Group and thought these items from the Birgit Nilsson Museum were fascinating. What a dress! I knew Sutherland performed in the same dresses for specific roles the world over.... whether they fit in the production or not ;-)


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

"The opera world's biggest super star." Hmmm ... not perhaps the words I would have chosen. I won't be unkind enough to suggest who I think might fit that mantle today ... but there are several candidates.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

